# Boesemani Rainbows



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

Anyone here keep them? I've got three with the first just reaching maturity. Amazing fish, looks a little more orangey to the eye but the camera doesn't quite capture it!


Boesemani Rainbow Fish by Coolsox, on Flickr


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

absolutely stunning fish, used to keep them in my planted rainbowfish tank along with some red rainbows, lake kutubu's and a pleco. i think the bicolor effect of them, especially in a shoal, is really pretty.


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a breeding group of 10 in a 4ft tank......Mine look exact same as yours which isnt the most beautiful strain ive ever seen but still totally stunning.....Theres a guy on facebook rainbow group posted a video he claimed was his boesmanni and the blue and orange were BEAUTIFUL......

I also keep madagascar rainbows









Threadfin rainbows









Praecox Rainbows









Celebe Rainbows









There very good fish to keep alongside some of my L-Series Plecs.


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

Sutters said:


> I have a breeding group of 10 in a 4ft tank......Mine look exact same as yours which isnt the most beautiful strain ive ever seen but still totally stunning.....Theres a guy on facebook rainbow group posted a video he claimed was his boesmanni and the blue and orange were BEAUTIFUL......
> 
> I also keep madagascar rainbows
> image
> ...


please, feel free to totally and utterly prove me wrong here, but that madagascan rainbow doesn't look like madagascan rainbow's i've seen before....


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

The "madagascar rainbow" isnt a madagascar rainbow, seen more commonly as 'red tailed rainbows' or 'australian rainbows' aka Melanotaenia australis.

Same as the "Celebes Rainbow" isnt a Celebes, its a species of pseudomugil i think *goes to check if its something likesignifer or gertrudae.....

Yup... Pseudomugil gertrudae. Its the first picture on google images when googling 'pseudomugil' lol.

Not even sure they are related to celebes because the celebes and madagascas arent true rainbows, silver sides or something like that.

Epic bit of poor googling to get images or you forgot the names of the species kept lol


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

Moogloo said:


> The "madagascar rainbow" isnt a madagascar rainbow, seen more commonly as 'red tailed rainbows' or 'australian rainbows' aka Melanotaenia australis.
> 
> kept lol


 thought as much. i'll try not to feel too smug.


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

Well i started my Rainbow fish fasination thanks to Aqualog books i buy...All species i have are mentioned with pictures in aqualog special book 4..

It states nothing regarding madagascar rainbows not being pure bred....


I know all the names of the rainbow fish i keep as i try to keep upto date with the worldwide rainbow club i am a member of and i frequent the rainbow fish facebook page everyday where i bought my Celebes eggs....

All images above are google images not my images...


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

A very friendly and useful facebook page regarding rainbows can be found here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RainbowfishUK/

Unlike most on here im purely a hobbyist nae an expert.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yep!

kept many different ones...:notworthy:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Never said Madagasar Rainbows arent purebred... just said they werent true rainbows. Neither the Madagasar Rainbows nor Celebes Rainbows are actually Rainbowfish. Just thought it was an interesting fact. Because i'm no expert!

Though I do think just posting random photos of miscellaneous rainbows next to the names of rainbows you have kept is a bit strange? If you've kept them... surely you could see the photos you posted are of completely different species that look nothing like the ones you kept?


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually i was rushing when i posted the images ..You are correct in thinking it strange as the first picture actually looks nothing like the madagascars i keep and breed......What i got arsey about is the same people jumping into peoples posts threads and takignt he piss and coming across as all seeing all knowing.....Its comes across in my opinion as arrogant....Maybe its just me being an idiot here...But more and more posts of genuine hobbysits posts get hyjacked with people flaming and coming across as knowing more..Or being better.....It honetly makes me want to stop posting on here sometimes...


I hope i havent upset anyone or caused any rage with my little rant...


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

i apologise if i came across as 'flaming', or 'knowing more', no harm intended.


----------

